#launchpad-translators 2010-07-27
<GlitchMr> Hi, please log that line to logs
<GlitchMr> This isn't nice move
<GlitchMr> ...
<GlitchMr> why this channel even exist?
<GlitchMr> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/07/27/%23launchpad-translators.html -> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/07/27/%23launchpad-translators.html -> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/07/27/%23launchpad-translators.html -> FORK BOMB
